# Installing 8.3 on Dell R510



## duane909 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am trying to install 8.3 on a Dell R510 with a SAS 6/iR (perc H200I).
When I get up to the part about partioning the hard drive I get "no hard drives found".

I have run a few live cd's on this R510 (Ubuntu, Puppy, DSL) and they see the hard drive.

How do I get the 8.3 install to see the hard drive?

-Duane


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Sep 8, 2012)

duane909 said:
			
		

> I am trying to install 8.3 on a Dell R510 with a SAS 6/iR (perc H200I).
> 
> How do I get the 8.3 install to see the hard drive?


Are you sure that you have a SAS6/iR card? The SAS-whatever cards (even with RAID) are different products than the PERC cards.

Here's how FreeBSD 8.3 on my PowerEdge R300 reports a genuine SAS6/iR card:

```
mpt0@pci0:5:0:0:        class=0x010000 card=0x1f0e1028 chip=0x00581000 rev=0x08 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'LSI Logic (Was: Symbios Logic, NCR)'
    device     = 'SAS 3000 series, 8-port with 1068E -StorPort'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SCSI
```

That's the output from the pciconf(8) utility. 1028 is Dell's PCI vendor ID, so something like:
`# pciconf -l | grep 1028`
will give you a list of all devices in the system with Dell vendor IDs. If the system isn't seeing the controller at all, look for lines that begin with "none" and have vendor ID 1028. You can usually find what a particular ID is via a web search. In the above example, a search for "pci 1f0e 1028" confirms that this is a SAS6/iR.

For completeness, here are the relevant boot messages on my 8.3 system:

```
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0xec00-0xecff mem 0xde2ec000-0xde2effff,0xde2f0000-0xde2fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci5
mpt0: [ITHREAD]
mpt0: MPI Version=1.5.18.0
mpt0: Capabilities: ( RAID-0 RAID-1E RAID-1 )
mpt0: 1 Active Volume (2 Max)
mpt0: 2 Hidden Drive Members (14 Max)
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Settings ( Member-WCE Hot-Plug-Spares High-Priority-ReSync )
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Using Spare Pool: 0
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): 2 Members:
      (mpt0:1:9:0): Primary Online
      (mpt0:1:1:0): Secondary Online
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): RAID-1 - Optimal
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Status ( Enabled )
(mpt0:vol0:1): Physical (mpt0:0:1:0), Pass-thru (mpt0:1:0:0)
(mpt0:vol0:1): Online
(mpt0:vol0:0): Physical (mpt0:0:9:0), Pass-thru (mpt0:1:1:0)
(mpt0:vol0:0): Online
ses0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus0 target 8 lun 0
da0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
```


----------



## duane909 (Sep 12, 2012)

pciconf reports it as:

```
none3@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x010700 card=0x1f1e1028 chip=0x00721000 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SAS
```


dmesg reports it as:

```
pci2: <mass storage, SAS> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
```

-Duane


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Sep 13, 2012)

duane909 said:
			
		

> pciconf reports it as:
> 
> ```
> none3@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x010700 card=0x1f1e1028 chip=0x00721000 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
> ...


That's odd. 0072 1000 is a vanilla SAS2008 controller which should be handled by the mps(4) driver.

You're trying to install from an amd64 distribution CD/DVD, right? It looks like mps(4) isn't in the GENERIC kernel on i386, only on amd64. I'm not sure why that is.

If you're using i386 for some reason, you could try selecting the "escape to loader prompt" option on the boot menu when booting the installation CD, then typing:

```
load mps
boot
```
and seeing if the disk is detected. You could also do this from the shell prompt on the installation menu, if that is more convenient.

If this works, don't forget to add:

```
mps_load="YES"
```
to your /boot/loader.conf file, or create a custom kernel with:

```
device        mps
```
in the config.

Note: Clicking on the mps(4) manpage link in this post gets you a manpage with scary notes about "not tested on i386", "no integrated RAID support", etc. Select the 8.3-RELEASE version of the manpage to find the actual manpage for 8.3, which doesn't have those scary warnings (it is a newer version).


----------



## duane909 (Sep 13, 2012)

Terry,

I am using the i386 disc.
That did the trick, I am now installing 8.3

Thanks !!


----------

